# JD322 with Yanmar Carb Problems



## jimlongusa (Dec 12, 2004)

My 322 keeps running rough and has to have the choke pulled out to run at all. Anyone know where I can buy a Nikki 6100 carb re-build kit? Thanks for any help.
Jim


----------



## crazylunker (Jul 24, 2004)

before you rebuild it try removing the enrichener solenoid and cleaning. once you remove it spray carb clean into it and move the pin by hand then spray again and repeat several times till no debris flows out of it.


----------



## MARKWILEY (Jun 7, 2014)

*Had same problem with 322*

I had a problem the tractor would not run without choke. Discovered a plug on the side of the carb. above to the idle screw fell off. Put my finger over the hole (with no threads) and the tractor started running normal. Plugged the hole and tractor runs fine.


----------

